# Add a shower



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good quality add a shower diverter spout w/ outlet on top for the chrome risers. Not one with the plastic threaded POS bushing? I hate the things, but I have some rentals that have them, did I say I hate these POS?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

None of them have much quality.

Check Barnett or Alsons.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't think this thread is going to have a happy ending.

Well, it will when I install a tub shower valve.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Good luck...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Good luck...


Your no help.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

*Complete Add-A-Shower Kit (for built-in tubs)*
click here for larger image

Over rim diverter spout
To raise the height of the shower head, you'll need to purchase a 3/8" chrome coupling & nipple (your choice of length) to attach between the riser outlet and the riser
5 1/4" long tub spout
4" wall brace
Click here for specifications


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That's similar to what's in there.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

isnt that what your lookin fur?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm looking for a better quality spout that doesn't have the 3/4 x 1/2 plastic face bushing. Crap won't hold water around here.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

good luck...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> Your no help.


Doing what I do best...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Do what a hack would do, nipple out wall, then 1/2" tee riser pipe with ball valve, then install regular diverter spout off the tee. It should work just fine.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron said:


> Do what a hack would do, nipple out wall, then 1/2" tee riser pipe with ball valve, then install regular diverter spout off the tee. It should work just fine.


In black no less...


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Delta makes on for add a handshower can't tell what the connection is

http://www.deltafaucet.com/repairparts/details/rp3914.html?showPhotoGallery=false


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

List price of $84.50, it should be good quality.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

monika21 said:


> great. thanks for the suggestions guys, but i think i'm going to try and get a flange cut down a bit.


Huh????? :blink:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> Does anyone know of a good quality add a shower diverter spout w/ outlet on top for the chrome risers. Not one with the plastic threaded POS bushing? I hate the things, but I have some rentals that have them, did I say I hate these POS?


*WOLVERINE BRASS makes one # 52581, for copper tube lookout use [55614] sweat adpt. Use for hose type sprayer could use an adjustable bar, to hold spayer head. Never saw one don't know if any good. Page A-59*


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Huh????? :blink:


 Is that worthless piece of shiot (Biotchy Poo) from Maryland back already?


----------

